# Video tributes in obituaries



## applecruncher (Jan 29, 2018)

Over the past couple yrs I've noticed that sometimes on a funeral home's website they have a video honoring the life of the deceased.  I guess family provides photos, then they are arranged and set to music.  Very cool! 

Usually it starts out with the person being a child, then school pics, graduation, military, wedding, anniversaries, vacations, birth of children.....other things such as hobbies, pets, family reunions/events, various homes & cars.

Over the weekend I found out that an uncle had died at 92 after a reasonably healthy life, and I went to the funeral home website and watched the video. It was about 10 minutes, brought back some memories.  It can also be emotional....I sent a text to his DIL, and she texted me back saying she watched it and smiled through her tears.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 29, 2018)

The age of technology. Gotta love it in our own way.


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jan 31, 2018)

_When my middle son passed away, they did something similar at his funeral home. They might have had it on their website, but I didn't see it. They did have the pictures on a slide show at the funeral home. I sat and watched it for a while. It was very sweet, and I was given a copy for my personal computer.

A friend of his did a video tribute for him as well. They had both been very active in church activites, so he had quite a few videos that included my son. It was beautifully done, and a very kind gift. My son wanted to be a chef, and there's a section of him kneading dough, with someone behind the camera talking to him. For some reason, Very fitting! I watched it when his first gave it to me, but in the nine years since his passing, I haven't been able to watch it again. Seems strange to me. Ha, I don't understand myself. You would think I would want to see him.

Anyway, my point is, I think it is a very kind gesture and I'm sure it touches the heart of the people that miss their loved ones._


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 1, 2018)

I've seen the videos played at funerals sometimes but never on the funeral homes' websites. It can be a nice thing, certainly a sad but heartwarming thing. I'll have to look into that. Do the funeral homes in your area offer the "rugs" with the chosen picture of the deceased on them?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 1, 2018)

OED, I don't know. Never seen the rugs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2018)

I think the correct term for what the funeral home in the area gives is a (large) tapestry not rug. They take a nice picture of the deceased, usually the one on the obituary program and turn it into a tapestry. Most of the ones I've seen are very nice. It's then folded and given to the wife, husband, child or closest relative.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 5, 2018)

For some reason I cannot explain, I find the video tributes kind of unsettling and even a bit creepy.  They did one for my niece's memorial service and it just seemed so inappropriate for some reason -- as I said, I can't explain it -- it's a gut reaction of some kind.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 5, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Over the past couple yrs I've noticed that sometimes on a funeral home's website they have a video honoring the life of the deceased.  I guess family provides photos, then they are arranged and set to music.  Very cool!



I think that is very cool
Been to one
Riveting
My mind went to those that put it together, imagining their memory rushes


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2018)

I guess it depends on what the family wants. I went to my nephew's son's funeral and he was only 12yrs old. Honestly it broke my heart and I cried like a baby thinking of the life he would have had if we hadn't lost him too young.


----------

